# Door Deadbolt Won't Open



## jimboy

Have an 08 25rss and the front door deadbolt won't open. Have been unable to remove assembly or door handle. Any ideas how to do this? We're thinking we have to remove the door from hinges. Is there an easier way?? Thanks Jimboy


----------



## rdvholtwood

Can you get into the other door and manually unlock the deadbolt from the inside?


----------



## jimboy

We can get inside but cannot unlock from inside and key turns but doesn't unlock the deadbolt. Think it needs replacing, but can't get handle/latch out of door. Anyone know how to remove door?


----------



## Red Beard

I am having a problem with my dead bolt not opening with the key I can operate it with the lever on the inside but the key will not budge.....BTW it is on a new 2010 250RS


----------



## Partsman Ed

This happened to us our first camping trip out. We took the dogs out for a walk leaving the sons in the trailer to sleep (this happened in the morning BTW), we got back and could not unlock the deadbolt so after waking the son up and having him try it on the inside. I ended up backing the truck next to the emergency door on the front left side, had him open the shade and window and I proceeded to crawl







thru the opening with tools. Had to remove the complete lock assembly in order to remove the deadbolt portion. 
Took the offending assembly to the dealer and he warrantied the lock assembly and we were back in business.


----------



## jimboy

Partsman Ed said:


> This happened to us our first camping trip out. We took the dogs out for a walk leaving the sons in the trailer to sleep (this happened in the morning BTW), we got back and could not unlock the deadbolt so after waking the son up and having him try it on the inside. I ended up backing the truck next to the emergency door on the front left side, had him open the shade and window and I proceeded to crawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thru the opening with tools. Had to remove the complete lock assembly in order to remove the deadbolt portion.
> Took the offending assembly to the dealer and he warrantied the lock assembly and we were back in business.


Partsman Ed:

How did you remove the complete lock assembly? We removed all the screws on the inside and the assembly is lose but will not come off?
Thanks


----------



## GarethsDad

Are the jacks down? I know that an our 25rss that if the jacks are not just right the doors hand up. Also you should be able to pull the four screws from the inside portion of the lock and (jimmy) the dead bolt open. You will need to remove the two screws from the door edge before removing the rest of the lock. I can post pictures if you need them as I have two spare white locks in my office. James


----------



## thefulminator

I had this happen while camping. There is a rod that is bent into a hook at both ends that hooks to the cylinder and the sliding bolt. When the screws on the latch mechanism that hold it to the door work loose, those hooks can fall off of the cylinder or sliding bolt. That is why it works with the inside latch but not the key. You have to disassemble the lock from the inside and put the rod back where it goes. It is a pain to hold all the pieces together while reinstalling the latch but it can be done. I would recommend to use some silicone sealant or light grade thread locker to keep the screws from getting loose but not keep you from being able to take off the lock in the future.


----------



## Partsman Ed

If it is anything like mine, it had the red flip knob for the deadbolt, that should come out with the interior part of the mechanism and may be stubborn. Just be gentle with it and it should come loose...


----------



## bbwb

Been there, done that








My dead bolt acted up two times, the first time I had a lock smith come to my house the align the little flapper door slot with the internal lock mechanism (cost about $45 bucks as I remember), the second time it was when I went to get the camper out of storage. This time I used my 3/8" diameter DeWalt key and drilled into the cylinder just enough to allow me to take a screw driver and rotate the whole cylinder assembly and pull back the dead bolt. Wound up getting a new door latch and replacing all of my spare keys.

bbwb


----------



## swanny

I go with thefulminator theory. It happened to us. removed the whole lock assembly (while locked). The lock has a small linkage in it from the key to the bolt. It's held inplace by a plate with 2 or 3 screws. In my case the screws came loose and the linkage fell out of the hole.

We were locked IN our 5ver and couldn't get out.







So out through the emergency window with keys to unlock the door. This didn't work either.







This is when I started to rip and tear.


----------



## thefulminator

You know this is the best advertising for having a bike door.


----------



## jimboy

Thanks for all the help. We were able to get it opened. The deadbolt just hung up. Luckily we were home when this happened.

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> You know this is the best advertising for having a bike door.


Or an Outback with two doors..


----------



## duggy

Oregon_Camper said:


> You know this is the best advertising for having a bike door.


Or an Outback with two doors..








[/quote]

Or two doors & a bike door!!!


----------



## RVdogs

Same thing happened to the rear door on our 2010 250RS. I couldn't get at the lock assembly. Took it to Camping World and they couldn't unlock it from the outside either. Their service key works but our key won't. So we're waiting for a new lock to arrive.


----------



## Tangooutback

I had similar problem with mine. After struggling with it for awhile it finally opened. I squirted a generous amount of WD40 in it and since then it has been working fine....but I still feel uneasy with the lock. Luckily there are two doors plus the bike door.

I am pondering on perhaps doing some modification to fit a standard house lock assembly. House lock assembly is almost foolproof.


----------



## thefulminator

When I was first looking at Outbacks, a salesman at a camping world went to unlock the entry door for me, turned the key the wrong way and pulled the cylinder completely out of the lock. I'm guessing that those who had problems may have turned the key the wrong way and messed up the lock somehow.


----------

